# Big cats...



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Unless you're boat fishing, when it comes to big cats they can be anywhere and nowhere.
This lady caught a 13 lber last year in July at 1 pm, temp 90+, in a spot not noted for the big ones.


----------

